# Boots for post SHTF?



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

Times are looking bad. I want to invest now in a boot that will last for a long time. I am in New England, so need something that can be waterproofed.

Do you have any suggestions from your personal experience? I have been wearing Merrells but they don't last more than a year with the heavy use I put them to. I need something that can be resoled.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in Alaska and we wear bunny boots up here in the winter time. very warm will last forever almost. You can step in water in below frezing temps and they will still keep your feet warm. That said, they can't be resoled, but if you go to a local boot or shoe repair shop a lot of times they also sell boots. Western style or work style boots can often be resoled and some are pretty darn comfy especially the work boots . Some have nice gel insoles and everything. I would recommend going to a shoe repair shop taht sells footwear and asking around. I don't know how things are there but when I lived in Florida the repair shop I went to sold all kinds of boots. But there are alot of ******** and cowboys down there so it might be different where you are at. -Andi


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Boots will last longer if you buy two pair and alternate them. Something about letting them dry out. You can also get a super duper pair that is sturdy, waterproof, perfect in every way, and get some cheaper pairs of hiking boots/work boots to wear when you don't need the beefy protection/support.

Cabela's has a ton of stuff.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if you want a great boot...get a muck boot.google muck boot company.yes that is the name .they have several models.i tried my first pair several years ago...told the guy i was going to give it a work out....errrrrr....i am still wearing them.if it can take my punishment...well...it wil be no problem for the average person.the artic model is awesome for the lowest of temps.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

here you go

http://www.muckbootsonline.com/



p.s. nike never made a tennis shoe this comfortable !!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I wear a Cabela's brand boot. It was about $100 but I bought two pair and I've been wearing them now for around seven years. Neither has any significant wear and tear, but I don't wear them all summer long as they are too hot. 

Don't worry too greatly about boots. Moccasins are easy enough to make and you can sew heavy leather to the bottom of them to make a decent sole.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can check out Zappos.com too. They have free shipping both ways so you can order several to try on and then return the ones you don't like. We've bought Cabelas boots in the past and had good luck with them. But the ones I'm wearing now are just steel toed Wolverine boots from Walmart. They're waterproof, ankle high, good arch support, and comfortable.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm in Maine....

Rubber boots such as LaCrosse or Ranger for under $20 at Reny's

For winter the Baffin rubber boots with pull out felt liners for about $35 at Sportsmansguide (they also carry army surplus)

My husband likes Chippewa work boots but goes thru laces because the eyelets are rough...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

The best pair of boots I have ever had were a pair of Doc Martens. I bought them back in my purple hair tint days.......over a decade ago.

These boots have seen some serious mileage, many misadventures and could tell tales about my crazy life......I used to jog in them (don't ask why, I don't really know), used to skate board 4 hours a day, went horse back riding/stall cleaning and would walk constantly. Used them for work, a standing job. All that abuse on a daily basis for several years.(can anyone say M A N I C)

These were always comfy and have stood the test of time. Only sign of age is the uneven wear on the heels because I guess I must walk funny, has nothing to do with the boot. I like to scuff/drag my heels when I mosey. I also tore the fabric label that doubles as a pull on, on one boot. After the ten thousand times I must have worn them it doesn't surprise me. had I loosened the laces I could have prevented that.

Best $100 I ever spent.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I use to walk for a living, and regardless of how much the boot cost, I'd wear em out in a few months of steady walking. Off the job, it's rare a boot lasts more than a year, whether it be Wallyworld knockdown special or a pair of expensive Red Wings.

Resolable soles are irrelevant, unless you have a cobbler nearby, post TEOTW, that can do it (or, unless you can resole your own).

I've started stockpiling... I've gotten five pair since the beginning of the year, have one pair of surplus austrian boots in the mail, and if they're nice, will get three or more extra pairs. 

I 'can' make moccasins, but mocs don't last.

If the world stopped producing shoes tomorrow, would you have enough on hand to last till the end...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I intend to outlast any number of pairs of boots. 

If moccasins don't last me, then I'll go hobbit style.


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got a pair of Herman Survivors that have lasted about 2 years of use and abuse. The only complaint I have with them is how wide the boot is around my calf.

Another great boot I discovered in the Army was the Jungle Boot; http://www.combatboots.com/IBS/SimpleCat/Product/asp/product-id/421894.html (Not the exact type I bought but similar in look/design).

I have had a pair for about 4 years now and have zero complaints. I used them in lieu of the standard issue boot and brought them home with me. They are quite possibly the most comfortable shoe I have other than my Docker boat shoes.

-Thales


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

The best boots I ever had, bar none, were a pair of Kodiak workboots that lasted me around 5-6 years or so. I worked at an autowrecking yard, so 6 days a week all year those boots were on concrete or gravel, covered in gas, oil, diesel, antifreeze, transmission fluid, and whatever other fluids can possibly leak out of vehicles or equipment. They were insulated, so I wore them year round. Made em a little warm in summer, but not unbearable. Completely comfy at -30C in winter. They went through snow and mud and water, as well as being showered by hot sparks. Incredibly comfortable to... boot . The only downside to them was that they were a bit on the heavy side, but not overly so.

Said Kodiaks finally gave up the ghost last year. I was a sad panda  When the outer leather skin finally wore through to the point that the steel toe was exposed, they just finally disintegrated at that point. Unfortunately, when that happened, the Kodiak store in the city had closed, so I couldn't replace them. I first tried a cheaper pair from a local work-wear store that were really comfortable, but they only lasted about 5-6 weeks. Since then, I've tried some Redwings. While cheaper than the Kodiaks were, they're not quite as comfortable, but they're still quite good. To me, comfort is the top priority, followed by durability. I'm a bigger guy at 260 lbs with some foot problems as well, so I NEED comfortable boots. 

This discussion reminds me.... I need to see if I can find some of those Kodiaks (or similar) online and order some. I ordered a pair already, but they were not the same boot as before. If I would have known how incredible those Kodiak boots were when I got them, I would have gotten another 5-6 pairs and figure I would literally have been set for life. :walk:

Zito


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Thales, those are hawt boots--and a great price! Can I confess that I get hopped up on camo like some women slaver on Jimmy Choos?


----------



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

I enjoyed hearing your stories of how much your boots have meant to you! I have had 20 years plus of dealing with plantar fascitis, so sturdy footwear is everything to me. It also really helps if I like the look of the boot. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/images/smilies/sport06.gif

If I could afford it I would stock up on about 10 pairs of boots. But then, who knows how long the materials would hold up over time.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

B.A.Mason... they have every size/widthin most of their workboot selection....A to EEEE. DH buys his 9-1/2 B boots there which are hard to find; they have a type that the soles are guaranteed to outlast the tops....and they do 'cause my son put them to the test! He is mortally hard on boots. They are reasonably priced,too in the boot department--think their their other shoes are high though. website is www.bamason.com Dee


----------



## Thales (Jan 24, 2009)

wyld thang said:


> Thales, those are hawt boots--and a great price! Can I confess that I get hopped up on camo like some women slaver on Jimmy Choos?


If you know someone who can get you on an Army base go to the PX or uniform store and buy a pair of jungle boots there. I spent about $120 on mine and they fit like a dream, one of my old battle buddies bought a cheaper pair online and they are fairly decent just not as well fitting.

Also, jump boots are pretty nice.

-Thales


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear by Red Wings. I love those boots. I have 2 pair, one's been resoled, and they're both good as new.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Ernie said:


> I intend to outlast any number of pairs of boots.
> 
> If moccasins don't last me, then I'll go hobbit style.


I walk around my place without shoes, when weather permits.

Knew some folks growing up... they were well off, but they sent 90% of their money to a quack religion... they never wore shoes. When they got to high school, they forced them to wear em. One of the gals was in my class. Her younger brother, after school, would work barefoot.... unless the job required steel toe shoes. We were road boring one summer, and he'd put his boots on when he got to the job, and take em off, after we loaded our equipment up and headed back to home.


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

I was just talking to DH about this very thing. Its going to be hard where our kids are concerned. But I like elkhounds muckboot. 
I also love this idea, 
http://www.sodhoppers.com/
and
http://www.catskillmoccasins.com/
I know they are pricey even without all the fancy crud. But talk about perfect comfort and sturdy. I really want a pair. Use the muckboots in winter and rainy season. Use the and moccasin boots the rest of the time.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

Miss Miggles said:


> Times are looking bad. I want to invest now in a boot that will last for a long time. I am in New England, so need something that can be waterproofed.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions from your personal experience? I have been wearing Merrells but they don't last more than a year with the heavy use I put them to. I need something that can be resoled.




Had these Rockport boat shoes (the ones with the brass eyelets - nice looking shoes) that lasted well over a decade. They simply didn't want to wear out. Not sure what kind of rubber compounding they used (similar to Michelen?), but, man, they're virtually indestructible.

I think these were made in Vietnam.



At the same time, a friend bought Clarks shoes from an outlet store that costed $40. 
_His shoe lasted 4 months, and began to chip in pieces, starting in the front.
Very cheap rubber material._



Having said that....

I think Vibram is the way to go.
And heard too many stories of shoes/boots that lasted only a short time due to cheap rubber, so there really is something to Vibram.

Also, I think if you had boots made from 1) Italy, 2) Romania, and 3) Vietnam (all made with Vibram) - I think you've got one well made shoe.



So what I've been doing is going to Shopzilla.com and typing in "Vibram" (it'll prompt you for either men or women's shoes), and went from there.



Hope this helps.





PS - I think this country used to make some excellent shoes. Like 20 years ago. But that was 20 years ago. Almost all are made overseas now. 

_Or at least for the time being before their factories shut down - get your boots soon._




.


----------

